# G60 Corrado with 18's?



## G60Stylin (Sep 2, 2001)

Does anyone know if 18x7.5 rims with +43 offset would go on a g60 without mods? Is there an archive or list of what people have used on corrados.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: G60 Corrado with 18's? (G60Stylin)*

I haven't seen over 17'' wheels on a corrado, ever.
I believe that they are very prone to rubbing larger then that.


----------



## Leejon (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: G60 Corrado with 18's? (G60Stylin)*

I role on 8,5J 18" BBS Challenge whit 215/35 tyres. On the back I got 10mm spacers. front side ET30 back ET20 








I also got a set Rial Daytona racing, same measurements, whit a ET of 43, rolling whit out spacers.








So, 18 inch on a Corrado is possible. Only thing is that this is a VR6, don't know if that makes a different, except that VR6 is 5x100, G60 4x100.


----------

